

Autoblogging site stealing my content - eof

Not sure how to proceed to get it stopped.  They aren't linking back to us or anything.  I don't want to dump a bunch of time into it, I am just wondering what it is people do in these situations.  We have a lawyer on retainer ready to send a cease-and-desist if I could only find out where to send it :)<p>Running a whois on them brings up a privacy service.<p>Site in question is 1whp.com
======
madhouse
I'd figure out what IP they're scraping from, and configure my system to serve
junk for that.

That won't help with previously stolen content, but they won't be able to
continue doing that in the future.

Also, this works as an interim workaround until one figures out where to send
the cease-and-desist letter. ;)

------
niico
Add to your footer of your rss feed "This article was written by me at
mysite.com 'the best site in the world'"

and add links in your content linking previews your own articles. After all..
free links for you

------
ryanto
I wouldn't worry about this too much. Google does a good job when it comes to
spotting the difference between you and these guys.

As far as serving junk content to that IP, its a waste of time. As your blog
gets more popular you'll start getting more and more people ripping your
content. The time you spend trying to beat these guys is better used
elsewhere.

My advice, get a few high quality links going to your domain, this will come
naturally over time. It will really let the search engines know which domain
is the authority and which domains are just stealing content.

~~~
sajithw
I feel like I can't do a google search for anything technical without the top
results being horrible MFA sites with content scraped from mailing
lists/stackoverflow and completely plastered with ads. This might not be the
same as autoblogging, but it's driving me insane and Google is definitely
doing a poor job.

------
revorad
I once had a similar problem. I just sent a stern email to the domain
provider, who sorted it out for me. Legal action is probably too much of a
time and money sink for such trivial annoyances. But just threatening with
legal action works.

------
notahacker
the whois also has nameservers pointing to their webhost:
webhostingplan.com.au

You could try sending the webhost a DMCA takedown notice notifying them that
1whp.com is displaying your copyrighted content. Although any host that
displays Adwords (with a "Dont forget to check out the competition before
deciding on us :)" message that probably violates Google's TOS) is pretty
spammy themselves, and they appear to be Australian so probably aren't too
fussed about US copyright legislation.

Or remove the splog's reason for existence by sending the DMCA takedown notice
to Google...

------
maguay
Huge problem across the whole 'net ... most semi-major blogs get their content
copied and stolen all the time. I guess the only good things is that your
content is popular enough to _want_ to steal :P

